# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Pajaritos en Monfragüe

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Abro este hilo donde voy a ir subiendo pequeñas aves que voy fotografiando en Monfragüe. Empiezo con una toma zenital de ayer desde el castillo. Creo que se trata de un carbonero común, pero si alguien opina de otra manera, puede exponerlo para identificarlo totalmente. Aquí lo tenéis:



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

¡Qué suerte tenéis por ahí con tanta variedad de animales!
La foto preciosa; a mí me parece también que es un carbonero.
Un saludo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Bonita foto Los Terrines. Yo también creo que es un carbonero.

Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir unas fotos que tomé en la zona del castillo de Monfragüe el pasado 26 de febrero. A ver si podéis ayudarme en la identificación, aunque creo que pudiera ser un verderón común.







Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda en la identificación, y un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines es un pinzón común hembra.
Un saludo. No tengo más tiempo.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por la rápida respuesta, creo que tienes razón; gracias frfmfrf.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos de ayer domingo en Monfragüe. Las primeras creo que pueden ser una pareja de golondrinas dáuricas (estaban a un metro escaso una de la otra), y la tercera un rabilargo:











Y aquí tenéis al rabilargo:



Un cordial saludo.

----------


## jason

Qué placer cada vez que pones un mensaje Terrines. Qué bonitas son las dáuricas.

Pero yo diría que el rabilargo es un... no no, éste sí que es un rabilargo jajajaj

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir algunos pajarillos de la semana pasada en Monfragüe.

Empiezo por aviones comunes:









Otro rabilargo:



Este mirlo, con tres semillas en el pico, lo tomé anteayer en la sierra de Hornachuelos (Córdoba), pero lo pongo aquí por no abrir más hilos:



Este mirlo sí es de Monfragüe:



Y termino con una cogujada montesina (creo), en Monfragüe:






Esto es todo, espero que me corrijáis si me equivoco en la identificación de alguno de ellos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Me encantan los pájaros Los terrines.
Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## F. Lázaro

El mirlo ya llevaba la cena, jaja, un poco más y se añuga  :Big Grin: 

Muchas gracias por las fotos  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

¿Qué es añugarse?
No conocía esa palabra.

----------


## Luján

> ¿Qué es añugarse?
> No conocía esa palabra.


Me imagino que será un localismo sinónimo de atorarse, engolliparse o atragantarse

----------


## Phoracantha

> Y termino con una cogujada montesina (creo), en Monfragüe:


crees bien  :Smile: 

un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Iniciado por perdiguera
> 
> 
> ¿Qué es añugarse?
> No conocía esa palabra.
> 
> 
> Me imagino que será un localismo sinónimo de atorarse, engolliparse o atragantarse


Perdona perdiguera, no había visto tu respuesta.

Efectivamente, como dice Luján es sinónimo de atragantarse o ahogarse con la comida.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias a los dos por la respuesta.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado domingo pasé por Monfragüe y en el Salto del gitano, estuve intentando fotografiar unas golondrinas dáuricas en vuelo, lo que no es tarea fácil, por lo irregular de sus trayectorias y lo pequeño de su tamaño, ya que me fueron muy complicadas de enfocar. Recordad que ya en el mensaje número 7 de este mismo hilo os subí unas fotos de estas aves.

Os voy a poner las fotos del domingo, unas de las dáuricas posadas en las peñas, y otras en vuelo; aquí están:





















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

La segunda foto me encanta Los Terrines!! Todas las mañanas al irme a trabajar tengo "asustar" a unas pocas de éstas que se posan en los cables que dan a la entrada de casa... Gracias por las fotos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado sábado estaban los pequeñines muy activos en el salto del gitano, y pude hacer varias fotos:















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Y más que se pondrán cuando llegue la primavera después de un invierno tan lluvioso.
Preciosas fotos de un buen surtido de pajaricos.

----------


## REEGE

El primero y el sexto es un pinzón vulgar, ayer vi uno en el Fresnedas cerca de los Aligustres.
El segundo y el cuerto un carbonero común.
El quinto un petirrojo.
El tercero ¿un canario? creo... :Confused: 
Y el último... no caigo ahora.
¿Jason?

----------


## jason

:Smile: 

El último diría que es un roquero solitario, como Loquillo :Wink: . Y el tercero un verdecillo.

Pero aquí hay doctores y yo sólo soy un simple aficionao, como el de la copla.

Seguro que nos lo dicen mejor Calatravo y cía  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

La verdad es que al ver ese tono azulado me parecía, pero al verlo ahí tan encojido y como que me parecía más pequeño, no pensaba que sería uno.
Anda que has tardado en aparecer...jejeje
Saludos.

----------


## Los terrines

A mí también me pareció un roquero solitario, pero no estaba muy seguro; muchas gracias.

----------


## Calatravo

Como bien dice Reege el segundo es un carbonero común, pero el cuarto es su primo el herrerillo común. 

Son complicados de diferenciar al principio, prácticamente idénticos salvo por el tamaño, tienen los mismos colores en su plumaje, con ligeras diferencias en la distribución del mismo.La única diferencia determinante es que el carbonero presenta la parte del pico hacia arriba de la cabeza de color negro mientras que el herrerillo no, que tiene el plumaje de la parte de arriba azul y un "antifaz" negro en forma de línea. Pongo dos primeros planos para que se vean bien las diferencias.





Como Jason me inclino por un verdecillo también en el tercero.

----------


## jason

> La verdad es que al ver ese tono azulado me parecía, pero al verlo ahí tan encojido y como que me parecía más pequeño, no pensaba que sería uno.
> Anda que has tardado en aparecer...jejeje


jajajaja además que es verdad.

Por cierto Terrines buena colección hiciste  :Wink: 

Saludos a todos

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Estas tres fotos las he hecho estaq mañana junto al castillo de Monfragüe:







Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (10-nov-2013)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Este pinzón vulgar lo fotografié el pasado 15 de marzo en el salto del gitano:







Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (24-mar-2014),santy (24-mar-2014)

----------


## santy

Que bonito que es.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir algunas fotos de la semana pasada en el salto del gitano; se trata del roquero solitario, también conocido en algunos sitios como mirlo azul:









Esta creo que es una hembra:



Otros con el almuerzo:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

HUESITO (22-may-2015),Jonasino (23-may-2015),perdiguera (23-may-2015),willi (24-may-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos de mi última visita a Monfragüe, empezando por unas golondrinas dáuricas (en la primera, parece que hay una bronca entre ellas):







Aquí, u rabilargo:



Y este creo que es un colirrojo tizón:



Un saludo cordial.

----------

F. Lázaro (29-may-2015),frfmfrfm (22-jun-2015),HUESITO (29-may-2015),REEGE (12-feb-2016),willi (31-may-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos tomadas en un hide en Torrejón el Rubio el día 2 de junio de unos rabilargos:

















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (19-jun-2015),frfmfrfm (22-jun-2015),HUESITO (18-jun-2015),Jonasino (18-jun-2015),perdiguera (09-jul-2015),REEGE (12-feb-2016),willi (20-jun-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¡ Que colores ¡

----------

Los terrines (18-jun-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias, Los terrines.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (22-jun-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Unas fotos soberbias. Me podría decir el equipo que tiene para poder realizarlas??

----------


## Jonasino

Bueno Pablo. A ver que te contesta Los terrines, pero me temo que no sea sólo una cuestión de equipo (por muy importante que sea) Interviene el ojo, el dedo, el sentido estético, el sentido de la oportunidad, el sentido artístico, el dominio de la técnica etc.etc. Me encantaría tener por lo menos un par de esos.

----------


## Los terrines

> Unas fotos soberbias. Me podría decir el equipo que tiene para poder realizarlas??


Buenas tardes, pablovelasco; respondiendo a tu pregunta, te diré que el único cuerpo de cámara con el que disparo es una CANON EOS 7D (el modelo antiguo, no el mark 2), y en el caso de los rabilargos, el objetivo fue un Sigma 70-200 f/2,8, con estabilizador de imagen. Normalmente no utilizo este objetivo, pero en esta ocasión, al estar en un Hide comedero bebedero, con los pájaros muy cerca no me servía el que utilizo normalmente, que es un Canon 300mm f2,8 con estabilizador, al que suelo acoplarle alguno de los duplicadores de los que dispongo, ambos de CANON (el 1,4XIII y el 2XIII). El Canon 300 es mucho mejor, pero a la distancia a que se encontraban los rabilargos, se me salían del encuadre, y al ser una focal fija (no tiene zoom), monté el 70-200 de SIGMA.

Normalmente las fotos las hago saliendo al campo a caminar y a pulso, por lo que suelo utilizar el estabilizador de imagen, pero en las fotos que os he subido últimamente tomadas desde Hide en Monfragüe, al estar el equipo montado en trípode, no utilicé el estabilizador (fotos de rabilargos, alimoches, milanos, buitres negros, y las de buitres leonados que os voy a enseñar dentro de un rato.

Un saludo cordial.

----------

frfmfrfm (26-jul-2015),REEGE (12-feb-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

Gracias por responder!

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos tomadas el 31 de enero en el Salto del Gitano: un herrerillo y un roquero solitario en un acebuche (no pude hacer ninguna foto con acebuchina en el pico, aunque se tragó un montón de ellas):











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (05-feb-2016),HUESITO (03-feb-2016),Jonasino (05-feb-2016),REEGE (12-feb-2016),willi (05-feb-2016)

----------


## REEGE

Madre mia, Los Terrines, te sucede como a el buen vino, que con los años te haces mejor. Menudas fotos acabo de ver por aquí... Sencillamente impresionante.

----------

